# How to breed Barbatus



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok,
This video is 10 years old now. But it's still the best corie/Scleromystax breeding video I've seen so far. About 1 minute into the video, you can see that it's actually 2 tanks of Barbatus breeding side by side...at the same time! It shows conditioning/courtship/T position/female carrying the eggs in her pouch/and finally, actual egg laying. I hope you can learn about breeding cories from this video, as that was it's intent. Enjoy!

[yt]JF0kRE_mJ_Y&feature=related[/yt]

Rich


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

14 other fish videos come up for selection after the end of mine. Check 'em out!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

after a few mistakes here and there;mine have finally started to breed..they are my absolute favorite cories.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just keep them cool John. 78F can kill adult Barbatus.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..found that out the hard way when i killed a few..right now they are being kept at about 70F and doing well...but i am still in the learning process.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

John - If you need any tips, just e-mail me. If you don't have my addy, ask Sue. Once they are conditioned...I can spawn them at will!


----------

